
Show HN: I made a free service to crowdsource feedback on GitHub commits - duchess_toffee
https://moreeyesplz.com
======
duchess_toffee
Some context: I started learning to code earlier this year and this is the
first thing I've shipped. My husband helped with the back-end, and I worked on
the front-end.

